# Stream Crossings



## GregB406 (Dec 19, 2005)

I've been curious if e-mtn bikes are affected by stream crossings. If the motor is quickly submerged or held under until saturated, will it continue to function? Is it's life shortened? Has anyone dunked their bike while crossing a creek and performed maintenance or repairs afterwards? I can't find any information on this topic at all. I've now ridden several e-mtn bikes but don't yet own one.


----------



## KiwiPhil (Jun 2, 2008)

I've done a few stream crossings on my Levo Greg, with no ill effect on the bike.
It was a question I asked when purchasing it, and was told that they would not recommend submersion for any length of time, but a quick dunk should be fine.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Probably won't help, but I rode a Levo through water about a foot deep for a short distance; no problem. I wouldn't submerge a bike that I owned.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

On a recent group ride, a guy on a Cube Emtb slipped and dropped his bike in knee deep water submerging the whole bike. Picked it up and we continued riding with no issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

I have also immerge briefly my Bosch motor without consequences. But I wouldn't try to often...

Bosch motor is IP54 (splashing water) and Brose IP56 (powerful water jets).


----------



## BootneyLee (Apr 25, 2017)

fos'l said:


> Probably won't help, but I rode a Levo through water about a foot deep for a short distance; no problem. I wouldn't submerge a bike that I owned.


Same here. I rode a Levo across a few stream crossings (each about 30-40 feet wide) - the water went up to where the charging port is and there were no problems during and after the ride.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Crossing streams I've completely immersed some DIY mid-drive motors like the BBS02 and the Cyclone with no ill effects. I would be much less comfortable flooding the controller (in the case of the Cyclone) and/or the battery. I have failed a couple of twist/thumb throttles getting them wet in the rain. Same goes for some switches/panel displays.


----------

